# chains on API climbers??



## Arrow3 (Oct 16, 2006)

How do y'all fix or replace the plastic covering on your chains??


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 16, 2006)

*do this...*

if you need help,drive over one Weds,or I'll come up and we'll do it together..I've done three sets and have it down to a science......You'll love it........

http://www.guncustomizing.com/API-Treestand.htm


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 16, 2006)

I just order more from API. Its called shrink tube,just slide it on the chain and apply distant heat from a small torch.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 16, 2006)

matthewsman said:


> if you need help,drive over one Weds,or I'll come up and we'll do it together..I've done three sets and have it down to a science......You'll love it........
> 
> http://www.guncustomizing.com/API-Treestand.htm



Man, that sounds like its the real deal but how hard is it to do???


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 16, 2006)

*really hard*

The key is to boil the tubing longer than you think you should,then bring it outside in the pot of water to keep it hot.As it gets cool it will stiffen up,so dip it all back in the water to soften it again....The other thing I do not mentioned in the instructions is to attach the cain to the wire through the tubing before boiling the tubing and boil the chain too...this of course heats the chain too,and keeps from cooling the tubing as fast.Wear good gloves like leather palmed work gloves...the hot water and chain will soften your skin,i got blisters under my callouses the first time and it ripped them off....It was miserable......measure your chains..If they are the same and we can time it right ,I'll send you a set of mine and I'll cover yours and you can keep mine.......


----------



## Gun Docc (Oct 16, 2006)

been using 2 stands i done this to originally about 5 years ago and they still look as if new and they are used a lot on hardwoods which normally would tear off the factory stuff in just a few climbs.

beats the factory stuff any day of the week...lol

once done you will never look back as the factory heat shrink is only for looks and not use


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 16, 2006)

matthewsman said:


> The key is to boil the tubing longer than you think you should,then bring it outside in the pot of water to keep it hot.As it gets cool it will stiffen up,so dip it all back in the water to soften it again....The other thing I do not mentioned in the instructions is to attach the cain to the wire through the tubing before boiling the tubing and boil the chain too...this of course heats the chain too,and keeps from cooling the tubing as fast.Wear good gloves like leather palmed work gloves...the hot water and chain will soften your skin,i got blisters under my callouses the first time and it ripped them off....It was miserable......measure your chains..If they are the same and we can time it right ,I'll send you a set of mine and I'll cover yours and you can keep mine.......



Donnie,

That is a heck of a nice offer but I would hate for one of us to get crossed up here in the season and not have a stand to rely on....How about this??  I'll try to get through the season and we do this after the season is out?? That way we'll have plenty of time...


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 16, 2006)

*sorry guys,and Gun Docc*



Gun Docc said:


> been using 2 stands i done this to originally about 5 years ago and they still look as if new and they are used a lot on hardwoods which normally would tear off the factory stuff in just a few climbs.
> 
> beats the factory stuff any day of the week...lol
> 
> once done you will never look back as the factory heat shrink is only for looks and not use



I've always made a point to credit Gun Docc when I post this,he originally furnished the link.....It's the way to go......


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 16, 2006)

matthewsman said:


> I've always made a point to credit Gun Docc when I post this,he originally furnished the link.....It's the way to go......




Actually Gun Docc is the one who came up with the idea and wrote the original instructions.  I've got an API Shooting Star that I've done the Mod to also and it works like a champ now.


----------



## Gun Docc (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the plug Milton,

Yep , guilty as charged with the Vinyl chain covering being my idea as i originally done this years ago on several API stands and figured folks could benefit from the knowledge learned so i done up a web page and host it on my website for all to use


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 17, 2006)

No problem,

We appreciate you taking the time to do the write up and for hosting it on your web-site.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 17, 2006)

you can use some black elec. tape to patch up spots till you get this more permanent fix ........


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm gonna have to get with you Donnie. I just bought a new API on here and already noticed the shrink tubing breaking on the chain.


----------



## thetrock (Oct 17, 2006)

I bought the plastic kit last year to put on my 6 year old API Grand slam.  My nephew put the new plastic on chains and it looked good, but once I put in the stand, I cannot get the pins to go through the holes.  The holes looked to be lined up but may be off a little.  Any suggestions on how to salvage these chains as is?  Should I try to drill them?

I have another new API but I really love this old one because the seats are much larger and more comfortable.


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 17, 2006)

thetrock said:


> I bought the plastic kit last year to put on my 6 year old API Grand slam.  My nephew put the new plastic on chains and it looked good, but once I put in the stand, I cannot get the pins to go through the holes.  The holes looked to be lined up but may be off a little.  Any suggestions on how to salvage these chains as is?  Should I try to drill them?
> 
> I have another new API but I really love this old one because the seats are much larger and more comfortable.




It sounds like the holes just need reaming out some or the plastic got pulled to where the holes aren't lining up properly with the openings in the chain.  If the holes are aligned properly you could use a drill or a round rat tail file if you're afraid you're going to ruin it, though in my opinion it would be hard to ruin the chain and the drill would be much faster.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 17, 2006)

I just ordered some API shrink tube off of Ebay....That should get me through the season and then maybe me and Donnie can fix them up right!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 18, 2006)

Im gonna try this tonight. I just got the tubing yesterday.


----------



## Jim McRae (Oct 18, 2006)

Fellows, my API shrink wrap was wore out, so I called API, and they now have a new, more durable coating on their chains now. I have the Shooting Star, and for the new wrapped chain to fit, you have to replace the plastic inserts. I ordered the complete new chains w/ inserts, for about $35 bucks, and the old inserts were a real pain to remove, but the new coating on the chains looks like it's gonna last a very long time.


Jim M.


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 18, 2006)

It's a pretty easy task overall and once it's done, it's done for pretty much forever.  

My tidbit of advice is to insure that you use heavy wire or cable to tie off with on the chain and to make sure whatever it is you tie off to is really stout and make sure that whatever it is you tie off to won't cut into your cable when pressure is applied to it.  

During my first attempt I used wire or cable that that was to light and tied it off to something that cut into the cable which would have caused the cable to break while I was trying to pull the chain through the vinyl had I continued to pull the chain with the force needed to pull it through.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a friend that just replaced his with a shrink tubing similar to this link ......

http://www3.3m.com/catalog/us/en001...trical_3_0/command_AbcPageHandler/output_html

it has a reinforcement braid in it that seems to hold up great to wear from the trees .....


----------



## freezerfiller (Oct 25, 2006)

My girlfriend's API stand (which I've been using occasionally) needs some work so maybe we could get together for a barbeque/chain refurbishment afternoon sometime after the season.  Thoughts?


----------



## Jranger (Oct 27, 2009)

Bump for anyone who hasn't seen this by now... I'm printing the instructions for a friend.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I have a grand slam that I was getting ready to order some shrink wrap for-think I'll try this instead.


----------



## SCPO (Oct 31, 2009)

i did my api chains using gunn docc method. still look new after 4 years of use. process is not that hard. takes a little time but pays for itself in long run


----------



## Jranger (Oct 31, 2009)

I did mine a few years ago using this method as well. So far there is 0% wear on the tubing and it made setting up on the tree much easier also. Great info Doc!


----------



## JBird227 (Oct 31, 2009)

all it is is standard heat shrink / shrink wrap, cut the old off with a razor blade. Slide the new on, leave a little slack on the end. Use a heat gun, or even a hair dryer. Hair dryer would be a little slower but just heat it up and it will suck up against the chain when it gets hot. Its really really easy, you cant mess anything up. If you dont like it, cut it off and do it again.


----------



## chuck and maison (Nov 6, 2009)

i work in a paint and powder coat shop i cut the old off sand blasted and did a 3 coat rubber dip then cleand holes out with dremel and it has worked prefect with way less work iv been doing my buddys chains for 40 aset


----------



## vickers021007 (Nov 10, 2009)

electical tape works


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 10, 2009)

vickers021007 said:


> electical tape works



thats what I do too......... cheap and effective


----------



## Laman (Nov 30, 2009)

Glad I found this post as I have done the factory replacement, did not last, regular shrink wrap did not last and the electrical tape becomes a gooey mess in hot weather.  I have got 3 API stands that need this treatment and can't wait to try it.  I wil be hunting most of Dec. and will be able to put the chains through a real trial.


----------



## Fortenberry (Dec 14, 2011)

just seen this thread and I would like to also add that if you put the plastic tubing from the hardware store on it. Use some rit dye (fabric dye) and soak the tubing in it after you get it done and you will never have to worry about painting it or the paint coming off of the hose


----------



## jeshoffstall (Dec 14, 2011)

Out of curiosity, any reason garden hose would not work for this application - if I recall it is 5/8" - and it is already green!!


----------



## Fortenberry (Dec 14, 2011)

that would prob work too, hadn't thought about that


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 16, 2011)

Hmm...that chain has gotten more expensive over the years.

Now is $20 for a 10 ft section at TSC.  Anyone know where to get it cheaper?  Seeing it online for about $10 per section, but shipping kinda kills it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 20, 2011)

Well...I was able to find a 100' roll of 2040 chain.  I know...way way way too much for my one API climber...but I have at least one buddy who needs some.

If any of y'all need some, pm me and I'd be more than happy to cut off some in 7-8 foot sections and meet up with ya.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Well...I was able to find a 100' roll of 2040 chain.  I know...way way way too much for my one API climber...but I have at least one buddy who needs some.
> 
> If any of y'all need some, pm me and I'd be more than happy to cut off some in 7-8 foot sections and meet up with ya.



Here it is at TSC at the web link below: 


http://www.tractorsupply.com/chains...eZip=30141&ddkey=http:LocationBasedPricingCmd

SKU Number: 1150248

Size: 2040
Length: 10 ft.
Included: One Connecting Link 

- Designed and carefully made to A.N.S.I. standards
- Rollers, pins, bushings and side plates are shot peened to impart metal fatigue resistance
- Dipped in hot oil bath to provide rust inhibitor
- 10 ft. rolls with one connecting link


----------

